# How GBAtemp looked back in 2003



## AlanJohn (Mar 7, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Zorua (Mar 7, 2011)

Where'd you get those? Looks quite good and retro!


----------



## justin05 (Mar 7, 2011)

Funky! Very old school.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 7, 2011)

You know. you can still use that skin but it's a bit different now. Just scroll down to the bottom of this page and you should see a drop down menu. Select GBAtemp Classic skin and there you go!


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 7, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Where'd you get those? Looks quite good and retro!


I can't tell you where I got them or else I'll get banned


----------



## Snailface (Mar 7, 2011)

It looks plain, but functional. That three column format persists to this day.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 7, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Romsite?

I think not!


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 7, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Here is what GBAtemp looked like on January 07, 2003.



http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/History_of_GBAtemp


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 7, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The site still exist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 But I can't give you url because it's got a bunch of roms on it...

@tj_cool just gave us a rom site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 BAN


----------



## Zorua (Mar 7, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW! I didn't know that Costello wasn't the original owner!

EDIT: Would you believe it! On that day 46 users were active in the past 15 minutes and now the number has gone up to 2589!


----------



## Snailface (Mar 7, 2011)

I've always wondered where the "Temp" in GBAtemp came from, hehe. Good little read, thanks TJ Cool!


----------



## Maplemage (Mar 7, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know right? and the website had roms in it to!


----------



## bowser (Mar 7, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell are you going on about? There are no ROMs!


----------



## Zorua (Mar 7, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, if you click on any link on that page, it says that it wasn't archived.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, GBAtemp has a great history. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Starts with unpopular, then popular. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love this website. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't feel bored when I'm at GBAtemp.net.


----------



## floydo (Mar 7, 2011)

That means next year will be GBAtemp's 10th B-day! Get excited people!!! I'm sure they will do something excellent =)


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 7, 2011)

floydo said:
			
		

> That means next year will be GBAtemp's 10th B-day! Get excited people!!! I'm sure they will do something excellent =)


... Show us how the site looked in back on 2002?


----------



## Opium (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh man. I remember when the forums first opened in 2002. It has been quite a while. Just looking at the picture reminds me we used to have polls on the portal. Perhaps it's time to crack those out again?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 7, 2011)

Daww... Reading the history for some reason was heart warming. I wonder what KiVan is doing now...

And yes! Bring back the polls!


----------



## haddad (Mar 7, 2011)

kool info thanks


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 7, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 7, 2011)

I've already known this. If you had roamed the site enough, or had stayed long enough, you'd have to wander into the GBAtemp wiki and find this out, at least I did. And me, not being here long enough to exactly know KiVan, I wonder what he's doing with his life now....


----------



## Wintrale (Mar 7, 2011)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> I've already known this. If you had roamed the site enough, or had stayed long enough, you'd have to wander into the GBAtemp wiki and find this out, at least I did. And me, not being here long enough to exactly know KiVan, I wonder what he's doing with his life now....



Costello tried to eat him alive, so he fled the website and created a new one... DS-Scene.net.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 7, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> Hikaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 So a GBAtemp's brother exists!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 7, 2011)

He was on for a bit in October 2010. C'mon KiVan! Come back!


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 7, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> He was on for a bit in October 2010. C'mon KiVan! Come back!


If I'm not wrong in GBAtemp history than when KiVan was admin the temp was a dark, dirty and smelly place were roms were hosted by trolls...


----------



## pasc (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like how there is a japanese MMBN 3 on there xD.


----------



## Pyrmon (Mar 7, 2011)

Opium said:
			
		

> Oh man. I remember when the forums first opened in 2002. It has been quite a while. Just looking at the picture reminds me we used to have polls on the portal. Perhaps it's time to crack those out again?


I remember it too, although I was only six years old at the time. I have been pretty much a lurker ever since...
As for the polls, I agree, it is time to bring 'em back!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 7, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But KiVan removed the ROM hosting when the forum community started up.


----------



## belmont (Mar 7, 2011)

In this topic I remembered that I am a very old member.
I used to come here to check GBA roms and news and I still visit everyday to see the scene news even though I don't post much in the forum


----------



## Tanas (Mar 7, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> floydo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GBATemp use to look very similar to this in 2002.

GBATemp

0434 - Dragon Ball Z - The Legacy Of Goku (U)
0435 - Hitsuji no Kimochi (J)
0436 - Jinsei Game Advance (J)
0437 - Spy Hunter (U)


----------



## Issac (Mar 7, 2011)

I also remember these days, even though I wasn't a registered member 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Or maybe I was with another name? Because I know I was here when megaman battle network 2 came... and also remember the puzzle thingy in the first post of that archived page (with guru logi champ and all))


----------



## giratina16 (Mar 7, 2011)

I used to think the "temp" was an abbreviation of temple or something.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 7, 2011)

belmont said:
			
		

> In this topic I remembered that I am a very old member.
> I used to come here to check GBA roms and news and I still visit everyday to see the scene news even though I don't post much in the forum


Oh, there's more 2002's users still online than I thought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not in the "online member's list" on that picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I met KiVan before he decided to create gbatemp.
We were on some gba rom site, and we were bouncing from site to site when they closed.
He decided to create an URL with a fix name, and redirect many hosting servers to that url so even if they closed the url was still the same.

When he added the forum, I didn't register right away, so I'm only 746


----------



## dice (Mar 7, 2011)

ah so many members in the "hall of fame" who are no longer here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just me and shauny


----------



## Langin (Mar 7, 2011)

dice said:
			
		

> ah so many members in the "hall of fame" who are no longer here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But you got new members in exchange!

Take Rydian, Catboy, Lightning etc.!


----------



## dice (Mar 7, 2011)

Lightning said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 But it does make you wonder what's happened to them since their leaving.


----------



## r3gR3t (Mar 7, 2011)

QUOTE(DICE @ mAR 7 2011, 07:16 PM) 	
QUOTE(Lightning @ Mar 7 2011, 06:18 PM) *
QUOTE(dice @ Mar 7 2011, 07:14 PM) *
ah so many members in the "hall of fame" who are no longer here frown.gif Just me and shauny


But you got new members in exchange!

Take Rydian, Catboy, Lightning etc.!

biggrin.gif

Very true! biggrin.gif biggrin.gif biggrin.gif But it does make you wonder what's happened to them since their leaving.
(/QUOTE)
Their souls were eaten away by SoulSnatcher on some other site probably...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 7, 2011)

A little surprised at how many didn't know about some of GBAtemp's history, but I probably shouldn't be. Old times, good times, times tables...wait.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> A little surprised at how many didn't know about some of GBAtemp's history, but I probably shouldn't be. Old times, good times, times tables...wait.


POSER!


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 7, 2011)

where are da romz ?


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 7, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 7, 2011)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> where are da romz ?


Excuse me, but are you asking for r0m5? I'm pretty sure you can get them here


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 7, 2011)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> where are da romz ?


shut up reread the rules then post here you moron.  one rule clearly states no asking for roms or rom sites.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 7, 2011)

wow that looks old. looks like one of those cheap dodgy rom sites or something... i wouldn't trust it....


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 7, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> wow that looks old. looks like one of those cheap dodgy rom sites or something... i wouldn't trust it....


The person who designed it Clearly doesn't know about the existence of html and html5 nor Flash


----------



## SmokeFox (Mar 7, 2011)

A lot of veterans in this post.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 7, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> A lot of veterans in this post.


i myself aint no vet here im usually shy and dont post but i love it here(just wish i had good ideas to post)


----------



## prowler (Mar 7, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Wizzerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


html is witchcraft around here.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 7, 2011)

The article should be updated for stuff like how Costello came to be the owner.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 7, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> The article should be updated for stuff like how Costello came to be the owner.


... Learn a bit GBAtemp history bro...


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 7, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 7, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to befriend Costello to find out his detailed BIO if you want it that way...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 7, 2011)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know he was joking, right?


----------



## MeritsAlone (Mar 7, 2011)

It seems so blocky... Thats positive i guess. 
Sure has gone a long way, i might have never seen it since about 3 years ago (I didnt wanna join since i was still unsure about this site).

Now then, imagine how its gonna be in 2100! I promise all forums will just be one huge room where everyone can teleport to if theyre bored. That or you just upload your mind to the website...


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 7, 2011)

To think GBAtemp started as a rom site.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 7, 2011)

Lol. I say the site has come a loooooong way.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Mar 7, 2011)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do realise he's joking?

I've only been here for about 2 years now, but I started lurking about 3 or 4 years ago. Then I realised some people on here have been around for almost 10 years, and I get jelly.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 7, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> I'll have to befriend Costello to find out his detailed BIO if you want it that way...


Well, no need to befriend to find his real name, his blog, and his book on amazon. just 2 links from here and you're done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hint: tempmas2010.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 8, 2011)

We should get KiVan in for a KYT: Specual Edition.


----------



## Alex658 (Mar 8, 2011)

Wiki said:
			
		

> Costello was born and lives in France.



o.O
Then why is his Flag/country set to China? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



For teh lulz?

I feel like such a n00b here. (and in a way I probably am) I have been lurking since early 2009, but didn't decide to finally Join until last years' June. I don't know why I did that to be honest. :x


----------



## Seyiji (Mar 8, 2011)

Good times


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 7, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 8, 2011)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> Now then, imagine how its gonna be in 2100! I promise all forums will just be one huge room where everyone can teleport to if theyre bored. That or you just upload your mind to the website...


No, that won't be until the year 3000.
http://www.trilulilu.ro/penguins/d1bc955561e92a


Spoiler



(Sorry Mods if posting that isn't okay. The Warez rule only seemed to apply to downloads. If it's not okay, I'll take a clip of the part I want and put it on YouTube.)


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 8, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> pokefreak2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you shut up and get your facts right , GBAtemp used to link to roms back in the day you  idiot - my post was relevant to the time of the posted screen shot, you failed to understand it though ... moron.

why so serious ?  - jeeez.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 8, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already did that joke.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 8, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Sorry great 8-bit waluigi. please forgive my sillynes!


----------



## squall23 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ahh, the memories.  I was so happy GBAtemp existed back then as a roms site.  Heck, GBAtemp was so good that I never bothered going to any other site for roms, at least not until the roms part was decidedly cancelled anyway.

lol, more than 8 years of lurking and I finally get my 200th post.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2011)

squall23 said:
			
		

> Ahh, the memories.  I was so happy GBAtemp existed back then as a roms site.  Heck, GBAtemp was so good that I never bothered going to any other site for roms, at least not until the roms part was decidedly cancelled anyway.
> 
> lol, more than 8 years of lurking and I finally get my 200th post.


Correction make that 9


----------



## Cyan (Mar 8, 2011)

Alex658 said:
			
		

> Wiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is French, had his college in england, and is now working in china as computer  teacher and Academic Coordinator.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Alex658 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow and you that much about costello.


----------



## Alex658 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Alex658 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow. perhaps you could say he has traveled a lot around the globe then haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is awesome.

And thanks for your reply. ^^


----------



## Porygon-X (Mar 9, 2011)

Dice: 1185 posts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




COSTELLO'S not Chinese? Does he at least understand bits of the language though?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 9, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> squall23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said "more than 8". 9 is still more than 8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Plus, he's right; it won't be 9 until November)


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 9, 2011)

I see no difference...


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh whatever


----------

